# Club Intrawest Sandestin



## kckreardon (Mar 6, 2006)

We are trading into the Club Intrawest Sandestin and will check in on Sunday.  Its an RCI trade to a 1BD.  Any advice on room location/requests.

We have never been to Sandestin so any advice on good places for young kids would also be appreciated.  We are thinking about renting a pontoon boat while there.

Thanks.


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 7, 2006)

We are CI members but have never been to SanDestin. I'll look forward to your telling us about your trip.

Good Luck


----------



## swilli (Mar 7, 2006)

*SanDestin*

We stayed at the Club Intrawest in SanDestin about 1 1/2 years ago in August.  We LOVED it.  The rooms face over a lake or over the parking lot, depending on which side of the building you are on.  We had the parking lot view.  I asked for the lake view when we checked in but we were told only owners got rooms with the lake view. It didn't really matter because there is so much to do there that we didn't spend a lot of time sitting on the balcony enjoying the view.  I envy you.  Have a great time.


----------



## tashamen (Mar 8, 2006)

There are several different types of 1BD units there, some of which have two baths, which might be nice with kids.  The other major difference (aside from the view) is that some have a balcony, and some, called "Sunroom" units have an enclosed solarium instead of an open patio or balcony.  Personally I would prefer the balcony for sitting in fresh air but that's a personal preference.  Also, some 1BDs have a washer & dryer in the units, but not all do, so if that's important you could ask for a unit with one.

You will get a free Amenity Card when you check in that's good for free bikes, canoes, kayaks & pontoon boats, and kids' fishing poles (among other things) for several hours each day.


----------



## kckreardon (Mar 8, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all of the great information.  We will be sure to give a trip report upon our return.


----------



## deanTug (Mar 21, 2006)

What's the water like at Sandestin? Is the ocean water clear and clean and good for swimming? 

We are thinking about going in August. Is it too hot in August or does the ocean breeze provide relief like in the Caribbean?

I am looking for a beach vacation for my family of four. Any other recommendations?


----------



## kckreardon (Mar 22, 2006)

*just back*

We just returned from Sandestin - CI.  It is a great timeshare and Sandestin resort is excellent.  We plan on posting a review shortly.  

The water is very clear and the beaches are white sand.


----------

